# Trying to add a second hdd



## cipher (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi all,

I've just installed a new fbsd 7.0 server and now I'm trying to add a second hdd to the box.
I go thru sysinstall and use fdisk to create the disc (pressing A), no bootmanager and then use Label to create a partition (pressing C) and specifies /backup as mountpoint.
When I try to write the changes I get a message saying the following:

Error mounting /dev/ad6s1d on /backup: No such file or directory

What is it that I'm missing?


----------



## Speedy (Dec 25, 2008)

>What is it that I'm missing? 

/backup directory possibly.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 25, 2008)

mkdir /backup first...


----------



## cipher (Dec 26, 2008)

Tried to create the directory before starting sysinstall, but that doesn't help.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 26, 2008)

I know, this..... he he he
It's because you can't do it with sysinstall (well not that easy)


I suggest you read
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=184

in this article i cover basic bsdlable usage.
It's pretty simple

basic idea is:
bsdlabel -w /dev/ad1
bsdlable -e /dev/ad1

if you do it from your freebsd you don't need to mess as much as i did in my article in single user mode, because you'll have vi available


----------



## cipher (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I managed to do it from sysinstall 
When I mounted the disc as /mnt in Label it worked. After that I edited /etc/fstab and told it to mount the disc as /backup. 
Then I unmounted /mnt and remounted the disc as /backup.


----------

